
OS X Battery Life Analysis from Snow Leopard to Mountain Lion - tanousjm
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/os-x-battery-life-analysis-from-snow-leopard-to-mountain-lion
======
tanousjm
Okay guys, here it is! It took weeks of non-stop testing but we finally have
the comprehensive look at battery life from Snow Leopard to Mountain Lion.

This was requested after we performed our earlier tests that focused on Lion
to Mountain Lion. The good news is that 10.8.2 seems to bring a HUGE
improvement. I just hope whatever changes Apple made survive into the final
version.

I hope we were able to answer your requests and comments. Please continue to
let me know if you want us to test other scenarios.

~~~
MaysonL
Thanks! So when are you going to update it for 10.7.5, and 10.8.2 build 12c43?
;)

